# Member of the Month Voting Thread - June 2020



## LostSelf (Jun 30, 2020)

This thread will be used to determine the prize-winner for the month of June: when voting, you may list up to three preferences — your first preference will receive three points, your next highest will receive two points, and your final selection will receive one point. You may highlight fewer than three people if that's your wish, and they will be scored appropriately according to their rank.

There aren't any restrictions on who may or may not vote, so feel free to participate. You may not vote for yourself, however! Also, you may only vote for the following nominees (listed alphabetically):

*Member of the Month Voting Thread*
—June 2020—

1. @Ayala


2. @BringerOfChaos


3. @Lyren


4. @MaruUchiha


5. @Mawt


6. @Orochimaru op


7. @Sage light


8. @Turrin


9. @t0xeus
​Receiving a mention in the nomination thread does not necessarily result in inclusion on this final list. This could be due to a number of reasons, but keep in mind that receiving a ban during the month renders one automatically ineligible.

That aside, voting will remain open for seven days — happy voting everyone and remember your first vote is already set aside for t0xeus.​


----------



## Lyren (Jun 30, 2020)

1 - @Sage light
It is very hard to choose between the rest 
2 - @BringerOfChaos 
3 - @t0xeus


----------



## Ayala (Jun 30, 2020)

The fact im here is already a win for me, it hasn't happened in like years. Thanks to Shark and PocketGod for the nomination


----------



## Kisame (Jun 30, 2020)

@Mawt 
@Ayala 
@Orochimaru op


----------



## PocketGod (Jun 30, 2020)

After nominating Mawt and Ayala unsuccessfully a few times I'm glad that they finally made it to the voting round. 
1. @BringerOfChaos 
2. @Mawt 
3. @Ayala 

Feels bad not being able to vote for Maru after nominating him.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 30, 2020)

I vote for sage light


----------



## Lyren (Jun 30, 2020)

Santoryu said:


> I vote for sage light


The apocalypse... has to happen.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 30, 2020)

@jesusus please


----------



## Turrin (Jun 30, 2020)

@Mawt 
@Orochimaru op 
@BringerOfChaos 

Vote


----------



## Draco Bolton (Jun 30, 2020)

I vote @Sage light

Mrs Tiedemann tell me that nothing could change and who would vote for whom in this thread, and for now she is right, just as planned (let see if what she say about Base dimension will become true). For the time being, sage is always right. I therefore vote for her. We cannot fight our destiny 

Sorry the rest  but it was written


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 30, 2020)

Ayala
MaruUchiha
Mawt


----------



## Sufex (Jun 30, 2020)

@MaruUchiha
@Ayala[
[USER=271391]@Lyren

Posters who would **** me in the a** cavity[/USER]


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 30, 2020)

1. @Sage light - The leader of Ninshu 
2. @Orochimaru op - Enlightens us all on Oro's power 
3. @Lyren - Lewd Woman strikes again 

Wanted to vote @t0xeus especially for the new Himawari emoji, but he's won too much already. Wanted to vote @Ayala, but i think that's Hitler in his avi

Shoutout to everyone that nominated and/or voted for me


----------



## Soldierofficial (Jun 30, 2020)

1 - @Sage light
2 - @t0xeus
3 - @Lyren


----------



## Soldierofficial (Jun 30, 2020)

MaruUchiha said:


> I think that's Hitler in his avi


----------



## MShadows (Jun 30, 2020)

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Bonly (Jun 30, 2020)

Sage light


----------



## Ayala (Jun 30, 2020)

MaruUchiha said:


> Wanted to vote @Ayala, but i think that's Hitler in his avi





lol im dying, couldn't be farther from the truth

This is the guy in my avatar 



I'd make him saint by this picture alone


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 30, 2020)

Ayala said:


> lol im dying, couldn't be farther from the truth
> 
> This is the guy in my avatar
> 
> ...


Phew, you scared me for a second


----------



## ThirdRidoku (Jun 30, 2020)

1) @Turrin 
 I think we see the manga differently in certain aspects, but I always get the sense that this user reads my post and the posts of others and thinks about it before responding and that his neurons are actually making new connections when presented with a new argument. Always willing to go at least a little back and forth, even on topics we historically disagree on;  active; provides interesting insights with their understanding of the original language that the source material is written in.  I may not always agree with the logic used in every subject but they have shown willingness to debate things through imo, which is the most important thing, as debating through leads to one or both sides possibly changing their mind, or at the very least learning a new respectively. Even if they didn't convince me to change my stance, they at least forced me to reexamine my methods and better understand the information I'm using to better articulate the evidence used to justify my stance, which helps improving debating skills. Many users don't give you this opportunity and simply rate and leave, defeating the purpose of debating IMO.


2) @t0xeus

 I would say easily one of my favorite contributors. Most recently, for the progress made in their innovation with the formal "Challenger Arena" debating section has breathed healthy life into this section for me, and embodies the things I enjoy about a poster like @Turrin.
 A place where people have to actually put thought and effort into debating their stances in detail and not just rating and leaving, giving more opportunities for both debators and spectators to improve their debating skills and also learn new things about the manga. Again, don't always agree with the logic used in some topics but the point is they also debate things through.

Good luck


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 1, 2020)

Today I will prove a man can defy his destiny..

1. @Mawt
2. @Ped0xeus
3. @HerLewdness

May this late June sage light theme forever be forgotten



May it forever be known that abusing LSD = , or as I call it, frontal lobe ablation


----------



## trocollo (Jul 1, 2020)

t0xeus
Lyren
Turrin


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Jul 1, 2020)

@Mawt 
@Sage light 
@Ayala 

In that order. T0x already has the hardware, Turrin is an iron man so he doesn't need it, Lyren mystifies me, @BringerOfChaos is too ancient for me to grasp their existence, orochimaru op is op, and Maru winning would bring about the apocalypse.


----------



## Lyren (Jul 1, 2020)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> @Mawt
> @Sage light
> @Ayala
> 
> In that order. T0x already has the hardware, Turrin is an iron man so he doesn't need it, Lyren mystifies me, @BringerOfChaos is too ancient for me to grasp their existence, orochimaru op is op, and Maru winning would bring about the apocalypse.


What we know is a drop of water, but what we ignore is an ocean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Draco Bolton (Jul 1, 2020)

DaVizWiz said:


> Today I will prove a man can defy his destiny..
> 
> 1. @Mawt
> 2. @Ped0xeus
> ...




Sadly, you didn't defy your destiny. You let yourself be carried away by it.

Sage planned that you wouldn't vote for him and who you would vote for ,she told me that in our future conversation in the past of the other NBD forum (it's mirror NBD. In mirror NBD  @Shazam is a Jiraya hater ).



BlackHeartedImp said:


> and Maru winning would bring about the apocalypse.


Die Apokalypse kann nur verhindert werden, wenn Sie Sage Light bei Ihren 3 Stimmen an die erste Stelle setzen


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jul 1, 2020)

Oh man this is a tough one. You could probably vote for everybody TBH.

1 - @Turrin 
2 - @Ayala 
3 - @Mawt


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Jul 1, 2020)

It's a joke, @MaruUchiha , you didn't need to neg so viciously. I don't care if you win it, dude, lol.


----------



## Symmetry (Jul 1, 2020)

@Turrin 
@Mawt @BringerOfChaos 

my vote!


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 1, 2020)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> It's a joke, @MaruUchiha , you didn't need to neg so viciously. I don't care if you win it, dude, lol.



You know you deserved it, Imp


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Jul 1, 2020)

Santoryu said:


> You know you deserved it, Imp


Do you want to neg me too?


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Jul 1, 2020)

sage light - dont need to explain this 

ayala
mawt


----------



## Soldierofficial (Jul 1, 2020)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> It's a joke, @MaruUchiha , you didn't need to neg so viciously. I don't care if you win it, dude, lol.



Did he really neg you for that joke? That was quite lewd of him indeed.


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 1, 2020)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Do you want to neg me too?



Not right now.
You've calmed down a bit

There was a post a while back by you which bordered on the heinous and obscene. But at the time, I was in deep meditation in MT.Fuuji, so I refrained from nuking your user-cp, and instead ended your NF career.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Jul 1, 2020)

Santoryu said:


> Not right now.
> You've calmed down a bit
> 
> There was a post a while back by you which bordered on the heinous and obscene. But at the time, I was in deep meditation in MT.Fuuji, so I refrained from nuking your user-cp, and instead ended your NF career.


You didn't link the right page

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 1, 2020)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> You didn't link the right page



you mean there was another page where i ended your career?


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Jul 1, 2020)

Santoryu said:


> you mean there was another page where i ended your career?


Page 3. Page 4 is just me not understanding T0x.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jul 1, 2020)

Santoryu said:


> Not right now.
> You've calmed down a bit
> 
> There was a post a while back by you which bordered on the heinous and obscene. But at the time, I was in deep meditation in MT.Fuuji, so I refrained from nuking your user-cp, and instead ended your NF career.


That's just me giving ya the..



And then hitting ya wit da...


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 1, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> That's just me giving ya the..
> 
> 
> 
> And then hitting ya wit da...



you know you got gg'd in that thread bro 
and i see you have a fascination with swift

so here it is:
you're swift
and i'm kanye


in other news
cool set


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jul 1, 2020)

Santoryu said:


> you know you got gg'd in that thread bro
> and i see you have a fascination with swift
> 
> so here it is:
> ...





Truth is you came in all hungry to step...



But got overwhelmed by "performance anxiety".





> in other news
> cool set



Even my set is clapping ya....

Seriously tho, thanks.


----------



## Mawt (Jul 1, 2020)

Personally, I'm fine with @Sage light winning. I am his dupe, after all. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Thanks for the nominations, everyone


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 1, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> Truth is you came in all hungry to step...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah right

 



After WW, MM has the best designs IMO.


----------



## Serene Grace (Jul 1, 2020)

Vote: @Sage light

Reason: God Hebi produce god like after images in philosophical sense. God Hebi blitz most tangible Shinobi, before response from the human stimuli.


----------



## Serene Grace (Jul 1, 2020)

Also

@Ayala and @Mawt


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 2, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> That's just me giving ya the..
> 
> 
> 
> And then hitting ya wit da...


Is it weird I can still get it up for them, even though they’re ugly asf without the gallon of makeup on?


----------



## Kisame (Jul 2, 2020)

DaVizWiz said:


> Is it weird I can still get it up for them, even though they’re ugly asf without the gallon of makeup on?


Taylor


----------



## JayK (Jul 2, 2020)

@Sage light ez


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 2, 2020)

DaVizWiz said:


> Is it weird I can still get it up for them, even though they’re ugly asf without the gallon of makeup on?



I wouldn't say Anne is ugly without makeup

But Taylor on the other hand definitely looks like a different person


----------



## Hayumi (Jul 2, 2020)

my three picks lmao, even though all of them are awesome:

@Lyren - literally a queen 

@Sage light - literally the biggest *Sesquipedalian *on the forum, and probably the only person who knows what that word means LOL

@MaruUchiha - Obito solos all


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 2, 2020)

Hayumi said:


> my three picks lmao, even though all of them are awesome:
> 
> @Lyren - literally a queen
> 
> ...


You returned in July


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jul 2, 2020)

DaVizWiz said:


> You returned in July




You're right!

Also I believe this is the third time you've scrutinized these late returnies and their votes.

Thank you for your service!


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 2, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> You're right!
> 
> Also I believe this is the third time you've scrutinized these late returnies and their votes.
> 
> Thank you for your service!


 

You have no idea how long I’ve waited to hear those words


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jul 2, 2020)

DaVizWiz said:


> You have no idea how long I’ve waited to hear those words


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 2, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


>


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jul 2, 2020)

DaVizWiz said:


>



No joke when I first saw this the transition to the next scene is awkward and I first thought Frodo and Sam where getting married lol


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 2, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> No joke when I first saw this the transition to the next scene is awkward and I first thought Frodo and Sam where getting married lol


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jul 2, 2020)

DaVizWiz said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 2, 2020)

This list is fucking meme tier this month, not voting cause I'll be supporting this shitty roster


----------



## Marvel (Jul 2, 2020)

Troyse22 said:


> This list is fucking meme tier this month, not voting cause I'll be supporting this shitty roster


Agreed. I just didn’t say anything because I didn’t want to seem jealous or negative.



I had to double check the thread a few times to make sure this was legit.


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 2, 2020)

Marvel said:


> Agreed. I just didn’t say anything because I didn’t want to seem jealous or negative.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to double check the thread a few times to make sure this was legit.



Yeah it's not a jealousy thing with me at all, I don't post often anymore so I don't really care, but man when I opened this thread I was like ????????????????????


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 2, 2020)

You could just not vote and that's it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Jul 2, 2020)

LostSelf said:


> You could just not vote and that's it.


Really? I didn’t think of that.


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 2, 2020)

Marvel said:


> Really? I didn’t think of that.



Trust me, I believe you.


----------



## Marvel (Jul 2, 2020)

LostSelf said:


> Trust me, I believe you.


Despite Troyse saying he’s not voting and me saying I agree with him?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 3, 2020)

1 - @Sage light
2 - @t0xeus
3 - @BringerOfChaos

None of my  made it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 4, 2020)

LostSelf said:


> You could just not vote and that's it.



Or you could pick decent nominees and not completely fucking embarass yourself 

Literally one good nominee there, MAYBE two.


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 4, 2020)

It's not like these people made a couple of bad posts you missed and they slipped through the cracks, these are consistent fucking shitposters


----------



## Hayumi (Jul 4, 2020)

Troyse22 said:


> Or you could pick decent nominees and not completely fucking embarass yourself
> 
> Literally one good nominee there, MAYBE two.





You don’t have to tear others down to feel good about yourself. It wasn’t necessary for you to make comments like that in the first place. Obviously your opinion isn’t that important or relevant to this thread and the winner, since multiple people nominated and are voting for these posters.


----------



## Marvel (Jul 4, 2020)

Hayumi said:


> You don’t have to tear others down to feel good about yourself. It wasn’t necessary for you to make comments like that in the first place. Obviously your opinion isn’t that important or relevant to this thread and the winner, since multiple people nominated and are voting for these posters.



Yeah!



@Troyse22 stop being a selfish jerk and trying to make other people’s feel bad! You have no consideration for other people feelings! Everyone nominated this month has worked hard and consistently made quality post and excellent arguments!
It’s not fair for them to put in the effort and get torn down by you!


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 4, 2020)

Hayumi said:


> You don’t have to tear others down to feel good about yourself. It wasn’t necessary for you to make comments like that in the first place. Obviously your opinion isn’t that important or relevant to this thread and the winner, since multiple people nominated and are voting for these posters.



Lostself wanted to jump in with a stupid comment so I gotta be blunt with him.

I can tell you one thing about my opinion, it's truth, and if that hurts you I don't care.

He should've just kept his mouth shut, and took the advice in silence.


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 4, 2020)

Marvel said:


> Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Snowflake of the Month


----------



## Marvel (Jul 4, 2020)

Troyse22 said:


> Lostself wanted to jump in with a stupid comment so I gotta be blunt with him.
> 
> I can tell you one thing about my opinion, it's truth, and if that hurts you I don't care.
> 
> He should've just kept his mouth shut, and took the advice in silence.


Don’t disrespect LostSelf like that! He’s a 30 year old hard working man with a social life and a job!


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 4, 2020)

So much salt up in here,
Just get good my guy and I might consider voting for you in the future .


----------



## Hayumi (Jul 4, 2020)

Marvel said:


> Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s not at all what I said but mk. Nice to see you finally moved on from sucking the fuck out of @WorldsStrongest dick when you realized he wasn’t into you, and instead became troyse’s little pet.


----------



## Marvel (Jul 4, 2020)

Hayumi said:


> That’s not at all what I said but mk. Nice to see you finally moved on from sucking the fuck out of @WorldsStrongest dick when you realized he wasn’t into you, and instead became troyse’s little pet.






It’s nice to  know that people fantasize about me and WorldsStrongest. You’re like one of those tumblr fangirls that ships the main characters of tv shows.


----------



## Marvel (Jul 4, 2020)

If you want to see nbd members having sex just ask them for selfie picks and deep fake their faces onto the bodies of your favorite porn stars.

@Hayumi


----------



## Marvel (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 4, 2020)

Marvel said:


> If you want to see nbd members having sex just ask them for selfie picks and deep fake their faces onto the bodies of your favorite porn stars.
> 
> @Hayumi




I'm 12 and what is this?
Take your x rated conversation to the appropriate section perv


----------



## Marvel (Jul 4, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> I'm 12 and what is this?
> Take your x rated conversation to the appropriate section perv


Was Hayumi not the one who made this thread nsfw? I’m just trying to help him/her/? with their sexual gratification so they can keep it out of here.


----------



## Hayumi (Jul 4, 2020)

Seems like I pushed the right buttons. I won’t bring up your ex again.


----------



## Marvel (Jul 4, 2020)

Hayumi said:


> Seems like I pushed the right buttons. I won’t bring up your ex again.


>Pushed the right buttons

Are you admitting your post was pure b8 with intent to get a negative reaction out of me?


----------



## Hayumi (Jul 4, 2020)

Marvel said:


> >Pushed the right buttons
> 
> Are you admitting your post was pure b8 with intent to get a negative reaction out of me?





You caught me!! Wow! My point of this conversation was to not bring other’s down for no reason, but apparently you found it funny even though I was addressing your new owner.


----------



## Marvel (Jul 4, 2020)

Hayumi said:


> You caught me!! Wow! My point of this conversation was to not bring other’s down for no reason, but apparently you found it funny even though I was addressing your new owner.


>point of convo wasn’t to bring other’s down
>referred to me in a derogatory and sexual manner multiple times


----------



## Hayumi (Jul 4, 2020)

Marvel said:


> >point of convo wasn’t to bring other’s down
> >referred to me in a derogatory and sexual manner multiple times


Only you my love.


----------



## Ayala (Jul 4, 2020)

It's always the shittiest people that have the most to criticise, always


----------



## Marvel (Jul 4, 2020)

Hayumi said:


> Only you my love.


----------



## Hayumi (Jul 4, 2020)

Ayala said:


> It's always the shittiest people that have the most to criticise, always


 period.

You need a standing ovation.


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 4, 2020)

Participation trophy's for everyone


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 4, 2020)

Troyse22 said:


> Participation trophy's for everyone


----------



## Marvel (Jul 4, 2020)

Troyse22 said:


> Participation trophy's for everyone


----------



## Marvel (Jul 4, 2020)

@Santí


----------



## Santí (Jul 4, 2020)

Marvel said:


> Don’t disrespect LostSelf like that! He’s a 30 year old hard working man with a social life and a job!


----------



## dergeist (Jul 4, 2020)

2 months seems warranted, no 

OT: 

1. @Lyren 
2. @t0xeus , btw what's this Pet0x thing @DaVizWiz is on about, something you wanna tell us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyren (Jul 4, 2020)

dergeist said:


> 2 months seems warranted, no


A perma is IMO


----------



## dergeist (Jul 4, 2020)

Lyren said:


> A perma is IMO



It is doable


----------



## Speedyamell (Jul 4, 2020)

@Lyren.
Because they're usually always right about whose a** cavity gets destroyed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Jul 4, 2020)

dergeist said:


> 2 months seems warranted, no



How do you guys keep finding this stuff out?


----------



## Hayumi (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Mawt (Jul 4, 2020)

Speedyamell said:


> @Lyren.
> Because they're usually always right about whose a** cavity gets destroyed


Tsunade's?


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Jul 4, 2020)

Mawt said:


> Tsunade's?


----------



## Mawt (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Sufex (Jul 5, 2020)

Hot damn this thread got lively while i was gone


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Jul 6, 2020)

Santí said:


> How do you guys keep finding this stuff out?


marvel is dergeist's dupe, that's how he knows 


ive had this suspicion for a while. the fact that they seem to hate each other is merely an illusion to distract us from the reality

dergeist is a known soloking fan, it makes sense he'd try to emulate itachi  


unfortunately he slipped up this time, but the evidence is now out there for everyone to see


----------



## Draco Bolton (Jul 7, 2020)

So who win ? It's more than 7 days. I'm here for Sage coronation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyren (Jul 7, 2020)

Draco Bolton said:


> So who win ? It's more than 7 days. I'm here for Sage coronation.





Draco Bolton said:


> So who win ? It's more than 7 days. I'm here for Sage coronation.


I'm afraid cuz Tiedmann isn't around since at least a week


----------



## Draco Bolton (Jul 7, 2020)

Lyren said:


> I'm afraid cuz Tiedmann isn't around since at least a week


She travels to the future to arrive at the moment of her predicted victory. She activated the machine at least a week ago. Don't worry, she'll be here soon.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 7, 2020)

Is it just me, or does anyone else find it odd that people are not concerned they could lose a debating section award to an acid junkie who thinks Itachi can seal a village by stabbing the main road with Totsuka?


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 8, 2020)

Troyse22 said:


> Lostself wanted to jump in with a stupid comment so I gotta be blunt with him.
> 
> I can tell you one thing about my opinion, it's truth, and if that hurts you I don't care.
> 
> He should've just kept his mouth shut, and took the advice in silence.



This thread is for voting. The crying room is on the convo.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Jul 11, 2020)

I vote for @Aegon Targaryen


----------

